# Emma's 1st Birthday Party! (CRAZY amount of pics!)



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Emma turned 1 year old on November 27th - a day before Thanksgiving! Because of the holiday, I didn't get a chance to do much on her actual birthday but we planned a birthday party for this past weekend! It was soooo much fun! Carina, her mom Andrea and three of their girls, Cherish, Cadie and Charm came over for the party...and we also had some of my family and relatives here. I have lots and lots of pictures and a video to share with you all...hope you enjoy! 

The birthday princess in her pretty party dress. She acted like a true princess at the party and turned her nose up at everything and sulked because she had to share our attention with the guests...LOL...hence the caption here. 


























And now for the decor...

































































The party favors:

























The "humans-only" cake 









The cake for the pups









And treats for the pups









Our lovely guests... 

Emma's mom, Cadie :wub: I loved her outfit! 









Emma's littermate sister, Charm :wub:









Beautiful girl Cherish! :wub:









Stay tuned for the next post...LOTS more pics to come...


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Give us some cake, please!









Hand it over!









The princess doesn't want any of her birthday cake :blink:









I tried very hard to get a picture of Emma with her sister...but this is the best that I got! 









B&E stuck together! 









Carina, Andrea and the pups









Carina with sisters Charm and Emma









Charm trying to get Emma to play









The little princess just wanted to be held and cuddled 









Carina handing out some cake to the eager pups









Andrea (aka CloudClan Grandma!) snuggling with Emma. Emma just adores her! 









Cutting the cake! That's my little cousin helping Emma blow out the candles  









Kisses for the birthday girl! :wub:

















B&E were exhausted by the end of the party

























I had a fun birthday! Thank you for looking at my pics! 


















*Here's a video of some of the birthday fun! *
Emma's First Birthday Party! - YouTube

Thank you for looking!!!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Great pictures, I am glad that Carina and gang could go to the party. It must be really nice having her close by.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OMG now that is a party! When I first saw the cake, I thought it was for the fluffs. LOL. Looks like everyone had a blast and the pictures were great.


----------



## Missyboo (Mar 20, 2013)

Aw She looked adorable in the dress. They all looked cute and happy. Looks like everyone had a good time. Loved the cake.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Great pics and looks like it was also a great party! arty: I love the pic of Bailey kissing Emma and then all tuckered out from the party. I couldn't help but laugh at Charm and her missing one of her bands on her mustache! :HistericalSmiley: I loved the video of everyone eating cake but Emma and who was the bouncing bean was that my beloved Cherish bouncing up and down?!?! Looks like everyone had a great time! BTW can you send a piece of that yummy looking human cake to Florida?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow, talk about going all out. You deserve it princess E.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

What a nice party! Happy belated birthday, you little beauty! 

Thanks for sharing the pictures!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

What fun!! Happy birthday Emma!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

what a lot of fun Nida, the pups are so adorable. I just love the photo of sleeping Bailey and Emma. What a great way to celebrate Emma's first year and birthday. And great to see the cloud clan there too.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

That was a SUPER party! I loved all the pictures, but those of Bailey and Emma cuddling together are especially precious.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Now you my friend know how to throw a party  ! Well done! Miss Emma was just being the queen Mommy, no need to demote her to Princess  .


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Wow! What a birthday bash! And what a gorgeous birthday girl and partygoers!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Great party and great pictures. My favorites are of Bailey and Emma:wub::wub:. They are just precious together. Lucky you to have Carina and Andrea so close.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Nida, You are such a special person and so full of love! I am so jealous of your relationship with Carina and how lucky you are to have her so close and share all your joy with. Emma looks beautiful! What kind of cake was that ? I never seen one like that!! As much as we think Emma and McC look alike ... I almost fainted when I saw the pic you posted of Emma's sister, I swear it was McC!! Emma's dress was beautiful, the decorations were beautiful and it all coordinates with you being so special. :you rock: Love, Carol and McC


----------



## Susabell (Jun 5, 2013)

Looks like it was a fun party! I have to laugh because Emma and Callie are so much alike. Callie would just hang to the sidelines and watch too. :blush:

I feel like a bad doggie Mom now, I didn't do anything for Callie's day except to take a few photos


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Nida,
Everything looks so lovely! What a great party for Emma with all those beautiful guests! Loving her attitude too, such a princess. The pic with Bailey kissing her and the one with them napping side by side stole my heart. I love them both.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday Emma, you sure are a lucky girl! I loved all the pictures and seeing all the beautiful fluffs at your party.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

OMG, OMG, OMG. My friends think I am a nut with my pup parties...I wish they could see this. My parties are a Wednesday afternoon compared with yours. What a fabulous party for pretty Emma. WoW!!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

What a fabulous party Emma had. I really enjoyed seeing all the pics of the occasion. 
Emma's coat looks amazing!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Amazing! Now my fluffs are not allowed to see these pics! That's just too much party for them!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

What a great birthday party, Nida. You went all out with the decorations. Love them!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Nida, what a awesome party, I have never had a party like that for me,  wow I'm JEALIOUS . I really enjoyed all the pictures, it had to be so fun having all the fluffs together, Emma is a beauty, so pretty:wub: and big brother Bailey, well he just has the sweetest little face:wub: I LOVE EMMA'S DRESS so femimine

it's so special that Carina and Andrea there with the fluffs

I GIVE THE PARTY A :good post - perfect


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Wow! What a party!!! Emma you are surely loved :tender:

I LOVE the photo of her and Bailey sleeping toward the bottom


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow!! That was some party!!!I loved seeing all the fluffs together, and Emma is a little doll! Her dress is gorgeous!


----------



## Cassievt (Apr 24, 2013)

What a party! I am jealous. I never had a birthday party like that! 
Emma looked beautiful In her birthday dress. All the dolls. I mean dogs are gorgeous.
Thanks for sharing 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow!!!! That was one special, fun, PAWty!!!!:chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033: Love everything! Enjoyed all the pics and videos so much! Emma is such a prissy little thing!:HistericalSmiley: Love the video of the pups..so uber adorable!! Awesome!!! :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm so bummed. I can't see any of the photos. Just blue squares with ?s in them Hoping when I get home and on my normal server that I can see them. Can't wait.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Such great photos! Seems like everyone had a great time. You really went all out for her birthday...I love it!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Great party!! Happy birthday sweet Emma. Your mommy made sure your first birthday party was perfect. And what a great group of humans and fluffs to party with!! arty:

LOVED the pic of Bailey giving Emma a birthday kiss.:wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Adorable! I can't believe she's a year old already!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Nida,

We enjoyed the party so much. Cadie always loves a party and Charm and Cherish were so happy to visit with you and your family again. They could barely contain their excitement when we arrived and quickly threw themselves into the fun. They tend to be the "humble" ones at home with some more dominating personalities around here, so it was nice to see them just playing full out. 



mdbflorida said:


> OMG now that is a party! When I first saw the cake, I thought it was for the fluffs. LOL. Looks like everyone had a blast and the pictures were great.


LOL, there were two cakes. One for humans and one for pups. I can testify that the human one was yummy and my girls seemed pretty impressed by the canine version as well. 



mysugarbears said:


> Great pics and looks like it was also a great party! arty: I love the pic of Bailey kissing Emma and then all tuckered out from the party. I couldn't help but laugh at Charm and her missing one of her bands on her mustache! :HistericalSmiley: I loved the video of everyone eating cake but Emma and who was the bouncing bean was that my beloved Cherish bouncing up and down?!?! Looks like everyone had a great time! BTW can you send a piece of that yummy looking human cake to Florida?


My girls dove into the fun with little care for their topknots, bows and mustache bands. 

Yes, that was Cherish bouncing like a ball. She likes to do that when she wants someone to pick her up. It is her way of insisting that it must be NOW!!! :innocent:


----------



## mylilbiscuit (Nov 1, 2012)

Wow!! Nida you can really throw a party. Look like everyone had a great time with all those cute furbutts :wub: Happy Belated Birthday Emma you look very pretty in your dress!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

CloudClan said:


> Nida,
> 
> We enjoyed the party so much. Cadie always loves a party and Charm and Cherish were so happy to visit with you and your family again. They could barely contain their excitement when we arrived and quickly threw themselves into the fun. They tend to be the "humble" ones at home with some more dominating personalities around here, so it was nice to see them just playing full out.
> 
> ...


Carina, I just wanted to say how much I enjoyed seeing the pics & video of you, your mom, and the puppies..that was so funny seeing Cherish bouncing up and down!:HistericalSmiley: I really loved seeing Cadeau and kids singing with Andrea on FB!! Makes me want another! Oh my word, someone PLEASE slap me!!!:wacko1: I am so glad you and Nida are friends and can share your love of Maltese..:wub:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Hands down GF! You threw an amazing party and what awesome Pics! You had the best type of guest as well.................... Glad that you had an amazing party Emma!


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

I think she had a better party than my kids ever had. Lol


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Now, that's what I call a part-ay!!!!! Emma and charm are so grown up already! what a great day with wonderful company . Nida, I think you should plan all future parties . I can make the birthday hats and you do the rest! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Wow, looks like it was quite the party! Love the kissy pic too


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Thank you so much for sharing!! What a party that was and the guests were all beautiful!! This brought back so many memories of Aolani - especially the pawing and the excitement over the treats, but wow, who was that high jumper!! Aolani could never jump that high - he was too scared to even climb the steps. Whoever that was is pretty strong! Little Emma, you were the perfect little hostess too and you looked so pretty in your party dress. Now to start planning next years!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a wonderful party the pretty princess had. Happy Birthday to Emma and her sisters.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> Great pictures, I am glad that Carina and gang could go to the party. It must be really nice having her close by.


Thank you! Yes, I LOVE living so close to Carina and so glad we can meet up frequently. :chili:



mdbflorida said:


> OMG now that is a party! When I first saw the cake, I thought it was for the fluffs. LOL. Looks like everyone had a blast and the pictures were great.


Hahaha no the first cake in the pics was for people only - it was a red velvet cake and delicious! :thumbsup: The dogs had their own cake too, as you see in the video...but little miss spoiled brat birthday girl didn't think it was good enough! (all the others enjoyed it though)



Missyboo said:


> Aw She looked adorable in the dress. They all looked cute and happy. Looks like everyone had a good time. Loved the cake.


Thank you so much! 



mysugarbears said:


> Great pics and looks like it was also a great party! arty: I love the pic of Bailey kissing Emma and then all tuckered out from the party. I couldn't help but laugh at Charm and her missing one of her bands on her mustache! :HistericalSmiley: I loved the video of everyone eating cake but Emma and who was the bouncing bean was that my beloved Cherish bouncing up and down?!?! Looks like everyone had a great time! BTW can you send a piece of that yummy looking human cake to Florida?


Debbie!!! No!! :w00t: That would be MY beloved Cherish! :angry: Hahaha...I just love that girl :tender:Yes, that was her bouncing up and down, demanding to be picked up. She is a funny little girl :wub: Charm had a great time...she was doing crazy zoomies as soon as Carina let her out of her carrier at our house. I babysat her for a few days recently so maybe she remembered that and was happy to be back! She spent much of the party sitting in my family members' laps and cuddling with them...when she wasn't busy running around and playing! Cadie is always Miss Social Butterfly and everyone just loved her! Thank you for your sweet words...so glad you enjoyed the pics/video!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> Wow, talk about going all out. You deserve it princess E.


Thanks Walter! I know...I went ridiculous "all out" on this...but it was fun!



Leila'sMommy said:


> What a nice party! Happy belated birthday, you little beauty!
> 
> Thanks for sharing the pictures!
> 
> ...


Thanks so much! Glad you liked the pics!



Barb and the boys said:


> What fun!! Happy birthday Emma!


Thank you!



Maglily said:


> what a lot of fun Nida, the pups are so adorable. I just love the photo of sleeping Bailey and Emma. What a great way to celebrate Emma's first year and birthday. And great to see the cloud clan there too.


Thank you Brenda! I also love that picture of B&E all tuckered out and sleeping on my lap - both angles of that shot! They are so cute when they snuggle!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

What great pix, you should be a puppy party planner! I love the piccie with Emma and Baily on the couch arm together sleeping..Awwwww


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Awww Emma how loved are you!!!! What a fabulous 1st birthday, you are a very lucky little fluff to have a mummy like yours  Fabulous!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh Nida, I love it! :chili: 
Emma is one properly spoiled girl Princess just the way it should be! I love the table and decorations! Her blue lace dress is gorgeous! How great that Carina and Andrea and their girls could be there! Truly a wonderful 1st Birthday Party! :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Happy birthday sweet Emma...:wub: She is just lovely.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday, little Emma! 

Nida, you threw such a wonderful party. I love how organized everything was. Loved the decor. Very fitting for princess Emma. Pink, pretty and fun! Love all the pics too. The pups all look so happy, and Bailey looks like he is having a great time. Of course princess Emma was playing hard to get, she is a princess!

Thanks for sharing all these pics with us.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Happy Birthday beautiful princess girl! Give your bro a kiss for me. Great seeing the CloudClan Family!
Xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Wow, what great pictures, Nida! (BTW you can never post TOO many pictures, LOL) Your two couldn't be more sweet and adorable! I love how sweet Bailey is with his little sister-- it's so precious. You had an awesome party for Princess Emma-- what a lucky little girl she is!


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

Now that's how you throw a Party!!!!! Love you little Emma!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Nida, I missed responding to this wonderful thread earlier.

My goodness! WOW!!!

I think you get the prize for the most fabulous birthday party! I cannot believe how beautiful and so well thought out the details were that you made for the party ... not only Emma's birthday party ... but, for the birthday guests, too. 

I love all of the pictures ... the fluffs ... the cakes ... the treats ... the favors ... the decorations ... the pictures of Carina and her Mom ... your cousin ... everything. And, I especially love the last pictures of Bailey and Emma cuddled up together after the big celebration.

Thank you for sharing all of the wonderful and fun pictures! Bailey and Emma are so blessed to have you as their Mommy.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Madison's Mom said:


> That was a SUPER party! I loved all the pictures, but those of Bailey and Emma cuddling together are especially precious.


Thanks so mmuch!



Summergirl73 said:


> Now you my friend know how to throw a party  ! Well done! Miss Emma was just being the queen Mommy, no need to demote her to Princess  .


Thanks Bridget! I had so much fun planning this party! So glad everything went well :chili:



Ladysmom said:


> Wow! What a birthday bash! And what a gorgeous birthday girl and partygoers!


Thank you Marj! And THANK YOU for the gorgeous bow you made for Emma. It looked great with her birthday dress!



lynda said:


> Great party and great pictures. My favorites are of Bailey and Emma:wub::wub:. They are just precious together. Lucky you to have Carina and Andrea so close.:thumbsup:


Thanks Lynda! That's right...I do feel very lucky to have Carina and Andrea and the CloudClan so close by! And yes...Bailey and Emma are so sweet together. I am very happy that they get along so well!



Chardy said:


> Nida, You are such a special person and so full of love! I am so jealous of your relationship with Carina and how lucky you are to have her so close and share all your joy with. Emma looks beautiful! What kind of cake was that ? I never seen one like that!! As much as we think Emma and McC look alike ... I almost fainted when I saw the pic you posted of Emma's sister, I swear it was McC!! Emma's dress was beautiful, the decorations were beautiful and it all coordinates with you being so special. :you rock: Love, Carol and McC


Awwwww Carol, thank you for such sweet words! I would love to get Emma, Charm and McC together...we'd have a hard time telling them apart!



Susabell said:


> Looks like it was a fun party! I have to laugh because Emma and Callie are so much alike. Callie would just hang to the sidelines and watch too. :blush:
> 
> I feel like a bad doggie Mom now, I didn't do anything for Callie's day except to take a few photos


Susan!!! You are an incredible mom to Callie!!! And yes...at her party, Emma acted much like Callie acted when we visited...LOL. Two peas in a pod!



Dominic said:


> Nida,
> Everything looks so lovely! What a great party for Emma with all those beautiful guests! Loving her attitude too, such a princess. The pic with Bailey kissing her and the one with them napping side by side stole my heart. I love them both.


Thank you Beatriz! I love those pictures too...I love to watch them snuggle!



luvsmalts said:


> Happy Birthday Emma, you sure are a lucky girl! I loved all the pictures and seeing all the beautiful fluffs at your party.


Thank you! Glad you enjoyed the pics!



Sylie said:


> OMG, OMG, OMG. My friends think I am a nut with my pup parties...I wish they could see this. My parties are a Wednesday afternoon compared with yours. What a fabulous party for pretty Emma. WoW!!!


Hahaha Sylvia, yes I am crazy! I did go a bit overboard, I'll admit. Next time your friends make fun of you for a puppy party...you're welcome to show them these pictures. :blush: 



TLR said:


> What a fabulous party Emma had. I really enjoyed seeing all the pics of the occasion.
> Emma's coat looks amazing!!


Thanks so much! I am glad you enjoyed the pics, and thank you for the compliment on her coat...I am trying to keep up with it for as long as I can! (but it is hard work!)


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

sherry said:


> Amazing! Now my fluffs are not allowed to see these pics! That's just too much party for them!


Hahaa I don't think I'll be throwing another party like this for a long, long while...although my family wants to know when Bailey's big party will be!



chichi said:


> What a great birthday party, Nida. You went all out with the decorations. Love them!!


Thank you so much!



Matilda's mommy said:


> Nida, what a awesome party, I have never had a party like that for me,  wow I'm JEALIOUS . I really enjoyed all the pictures, it had to be so fun having all the fluffs together, Emma is a beauty, so pretty:wub: and big brother Bailey, well he just has the sweetest little face:wub: I LOVE EMMA'S DRESS so femimine
> 
> it's so special that Carina and Andrea there with the fluffs
> 
> I GIVE THE PARTY A :good post - perfect


Thank you Paula! You know, my mom's birthday was a few days before the party and when she walked in and saw all the decorations she said, "Hey, how come you didn't do all this for MY birthday!?" so I told her her and Emma could share the day! Glad you liked the pictures...and Emma's dress too! I too really loved that dress and knew I had to have it for her party!



Grace'sMom said:


> Wow! What a party!!! Emma you are surely loved :tender:
> 
> I LOVE the photo of her and Bailey sleeping toward the bottom


Thanks Tori! We sure do ADORE Emma! :wub:



Furbabies mom said:


> Wow!! That was some party!!!I loved seeing all the fluffs together, and Emma is a little doll! Her dress is gorgeous!


Thanks so much, Deb. I fell in love with that dress. It's by Toni Mari and one of my favorite dresses of all the ones I have seen. 



Cassievt said:


> What a party! I am jealous. I never had a birthday party like that!
> Emma looked beautiful In her birthday dress. All the dolls. I mean dogs are gorgeous.
> Thanks for sharing
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! I'm glad you liked her party, dress and the pics!



aprilb said:


> Wow!!!! That was one special, fun, PAWty!!!!:chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033: Love everything! Enjoyed all the pics and videos so much! Emma is such a prissy little thing!:HistericalSmiley: Love the video of the pups..so uber adorable!! Awesome!!! :wub:


Thank you April! Wish you and the girls could have come! 



donnad said:


> Such great photos! Seems like everyone had a great time. You really went all out for her birthday...I love it!


Thanks Donna! I do think the pups had a great time...well, Emma acted like she was over it...but that was just her being a princess I think :blink:



Crystal&Zoe said:


> Great party!! Happy birthday sweet Emma. Your mommy made sure your first birthday party was perfect. And what a great group of humans and fluffs to party with!! arty:
> 
> LOVED the pic of Bailey giving Emma a birthday kiss.:wub:


Thank you Crystal! I love that pic too...it is one my favorite pics of my two!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Happy belated 1st Birthday, sweet Emma girl!

Wow, what a fantastic birthday party with wonderful guests! I really enjoyed watching all photos!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Nida, you did a fantastic job at setting up Emma's first birthday party!! I love everything; the decorations, the fluffs, and the human cake looks so delicious! Emma looked like a perfect little princess in her birthday dress :wub: Do you mind telling me where you got it from? It is so pretty!! 
Also, the video really made me smile  I loved when you put the plate down and Bailey ran to eat the cake before anyone else, lol!! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## love is yuki (Mar 22, 2012)

Ok...that looks like it was the party of the year!!! Wow!!! I am impressed!


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Wow!!! The party looks awesome  Happy birthday, beautiful Emma!


----------



## *Tessa* (Nov 23, 2013)

Aww, how sweet! I love her little dress (and I may be a little jealous of her cake)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

